# 35,000 dollar car



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 10, 2004)

Mudge made me think about this with his comments on the 350Z... what would you buy if you had 35k to spend on a car and why?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 10, 2004)

for me, I'd chose a Lancer Evo, Impreza STI, or S2000... i started this thread so i chose 3... you all can only chose 1 ok!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Thats not enough$$...  I would get a... uh.... um...  Something practical, and spend the rest on supps!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree with P.  I'd take the bus and keep the cash


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Isnt an imprezza sti more than 35k?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 10, 2004)

nah... should be right under... i thought around 32-33k


----------



## Mudge (Feb 10, 2004)

I spent a good deal of time playing with cars, right now I just have a 240Z and a beater.

I would love to have a 1999 FRC C5, which means fixed roof coupe (hardtop), which the Z06 later replaced. I'm a budget minded person, I put out 411 RWHP with my 94 Z28 on about $2260 in mods, naturally aspirated, tuned it myself.

Right now though I just would like to put a 5 liter V8 in my 240, a roll cage, few various mods and keep it relatively budget minded. I should lose about 40# and gain some weight distribution (49/51) with the 5 liter ford, the straight 6 is very long and a very heavy block for its mere 2.8L displacement. I should come in around 2280# not counting a cage, and no fiberglass part swaps.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Isnt the 240z able to be built into a Sylvia or something?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 10, 2004)

It was known as the Fairlady, the Sylvia is the 240SX. The American 240SX comes with a KA24 single or dual cam, and the "JDE" version came with the SR20DET.

The Fairlady came with a 2 liter instead of 2.4L straight 6, I have a later F54 block, 2.8L engine in mine from a 1982 car.


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2004)

Well I know this thread states "Car", but for me it would be a truck all the way.  

If I had 35 grand to blow myself I would probably buy a Dodge Cummings Diesel 4 x 4  4door Truck....  Ohhhhh yeahhhhhh 

Why?  Well I love trucks and Cummings Diesel motors are awsome.  They generally will outlast the truck.... Get more miles out of a good diesel motor than gas...  Produces excellent torque and good on gas too .    It's nice to dream....   Well I'll probably end up settling for a Ford F150 though, but that's ok too.


----------



## supertech (Feb 11, 2004)

I like the Mazda RX-8


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 11, 2004)

35K really isn't that much, maybe some of you guys are just starting out or are still in college??  Once you are woking for awhile, it will be easy to get what you want, though I wouldn't spend more than I was comfortable with.
Lex GS 430 once the current car hits 100K miles.


----------



## kuso (Feb 11, 2004)

http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e34785682

I`d buy that car and spend the rest restoring it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well I know this thread states "Car", but for me it would be a truck all the way.
> 
> If I had 35 grand to blow myself I would probably buy a Dodge Cummings Diesel 4 x 4  4door Truck....  Ohhhhh yeahhhhhh
> ...


for a cummings? Better bring more $$!

for the 3 cars listed, I"d get the EVO.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm with Mudge and Kuso ... buy an older car and restore it ... well hot rod it.  A 57 Chevy would do just nice thank you.  

Either that or take the 35K and prostreet my 52 dodge truck - turning it into one mean machine.

Don't know that I could ever see myself buying a luxury car ... 

Mudge ... you're getting 411hp out of an engine for $2260 worth of mods???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm with Mudge and Kuso ... buy an older car and restore it ... well hot rod it.  A 57 Chevy would do just nice thank you.
> 
> Either that or take the 35K and prostreet my 52 dodge truck - turning it into one mean machine.
> ...


it's called a BIG bottle of NOs!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2004)

I'd take the 350Z and then maybe save what is left over.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it's called a BIG bottle of NOs!!



 ... I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'd take the 350Z and then maybe save what is left over.


I think the 350Z would pertty much suck up all that 35k.
one of the guys here bought a nice blue one and super charged it, along with some other mods. Supposedly, pushing over 400hp....
I wanna ride in THAT!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll take an old Ford Gt40 or one the new ones will be even better 
Or maybe a GT500KR convertible(only 18 made). A guy I used to work for had one. Was offered a million for it and turned it down.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I want a '89 Countach (sp)......


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 11, 2004)

I'd order a turnkey cobra (as opposed to building it myself), or possibly a C4 corvette.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

an '03 Cobra. (Mustang) put a few mods in that car...and you have one SERIOUS piece of hardware!


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, but I can cough up the extra 5 grand if 35 g's happen to fall into my hands .  My buddy bought one and I believe his was 40k out the door.     His truck is very sweet.



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> for a cummings? Better bring more $$!
> 
> for the 3 cars listed, I"d get the EVO.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

2004 Dodge Ram Pickup 3500
4dr Quad Cab Laramie 4WD SB (5.9L 6cyl Turbodiesel 6M)  
MSRP Invoice $42,415
National Base Price: $37,228 
(Excludes destination charge.)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I'll take an old Ford Gt40 or one the new ones will be even better
> Or maybe a GT500KR convertible(only 18 made). A guy I used to work for had one. Was offered a million for it and turned it down.



Wow!!  If someone was to ever offer me a million for a vehicle that I owned, it would be gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

some one wanna offer me 1 mil. for my Ford?
puh-lease?


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, his is 2 door king cab   A bit cheaper



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 2004 Dodge Ram Pickup 3500
> 4dr Quad Cab Laramie 4WD SB (5.9L 6cyl Turbodiesel 6M)
> MSRP Invoice $42,415
> ...


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey look Burner... I got my official Elite Membership stamp now


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

so...you paid the 5bux?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2004)

I got the Infiniti G35.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm with Mudge and Kuso ... buy an older car and restore it ... well hot rod it.  A 57 Chevy would do just nice thank you.



I would love to have a first gen Fbody again, 68 Camaro would be nice, T56 it and maybe a 6 liter "LS1" (Vortec).

I was making 411 RWHP, which was about 470 crank, that was with an ignition miss costing me about 600 RPM of powerband to boot. 1994 LT1 so it was fuel injected, no carburated crap thanks 

Tuned with www.tunercat.com
Logged with Freescan http://www.andywhittaker.com/ecu/ecu_software.htm
Cable from www.wotelectronics.com

This is all GM related though, Ferd guys dont have easy stuff like this. FWIW to the nerds, Ford uses Intel CPUs and GM has been using Motorolla. Also, my car had EEPROM so I didn't have to burn a chip and remove/reinstall it, I just burned my EEPROM since its reflashable, the Fords have not been doing this.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think the 350Z would pertty much suck up all that 35k.
> one of the guys here bought a nice blue one and super charged it, along with some other mods. Supposedly, pushing over 400hp....



  Lame, those things are not built for being boosted. I know people do it, but the compression is entirely too high and yes I know of at least one blown engine with a rod exiting the block on those things. Nissan builds good stuff, but it was NEVER built to be boosted, and if you are going to make a street car reliable you build around it or you REBUILD it.

When an LS1 can make 470 HP at the WHEELS naturally aspirated, I stick my finger at these punk kids who think thier 200 HP grocery getter is hot shyt. Give me a flippin break, they know how to put a sticker on the car and then them serious wrenching means putting on a cold air kit, if you want serious power you go cubes or you REBUILD. Then when you start boosting up bigtime and you have spent over a grand just on your intercooler and gasoline is costing you $7 a gallon because your running jet fuel, WTF is the point? GO CUBES or go broke.

I would love to have an LS1.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> an '03 Cobra. (Mustang) put a few mods in that car...and you have one SERIOUS piece of hardware!



Yeah, those things are pretty nice to play with, but they are overweight and the weight distribution is crap. If you are too lazy to rebuild something though, or really want a "new" car to play with, go for it. I'd rather have a fox body stang though if I were to go that route, I still like those things, they sound great. As for looks and aerodynamics though, the mustangs have always sucked. The front end lights look like a Ford Escort, the interiors almost always are pathetic, those people at Ford designing the visuals need a kick in the nads.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

I didn't say I wanted one..ok, might be fun..
I wanna vette!


what was even funnier..are those same punk kids...who after putting on their 'bwaaaa' pipes and stickers..thought they'd try and race me on my sport bike.....


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> I'd order a turnkey cobra (as opposed to building it myself), or possibly a C4 corvette.



I was on track with a Cobra replicar and he was awesome, 2460 pounds I think, about 450 HP, 17x11" rear and 17x9.5" fronts - that puppy moved.

C4 is nice, but the C5 is much better, even C4 owners admit it unless they are ignorant. The C5 is allowed to go up to the 170 MPH class at SilverState without a cage because it is 5x more rigid and much better built structurally than the C4. The C4 guys who know better, call themselves flexi-fliers.

Plus, the LS1 beats the piss out of the LT1


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice, I want a bike, I am jealous watching those guys dart off at the head of traffic. I was looking even at the measly SV650, and its a high 11 second bike  it supposedly hit an 11.85 but I forget who tested it.

Most people would crap if they could experience that, to me having a 10 second car would be nice, reasonably obtainable and not too costly, anything faster is too much for me, entirely too dangerous and too costly.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 11, 2004)

The real Nissan car is the skyline... 350Z is pure beauty, no beast...  

What I hate are these white trash faggots blairing their butt rock heavy metal likes it's 1988... sporting the Camaro Z28 with the ugliest wheels and the loudest possible exhausts they can get with the back end raised up like they just came from the drag strip... dude, admit it, you just came from the trailer park... yeah, you can take me in the quarter... but I can actually drive by a gas station without having to stop in to fill up... I guess the idea of fun and practical doesnt' make sense to someone who has gasoline running through their veins... **sigh**


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Nice, I want a bike, I am jealous watching those guys dart off at the head of traffic. I was looking even at the measly SV650, and its a high 11 second bike  it supposedly hit an 11.85 but I forget who tested it.
> 
> Most people would crap if they could experience that, to me having a 10 second car would be nice, reasonably obtainable and not too costly, anything faster is too much for me, entirely too dangerous and too costly.


the SV650 is great off the line and awesome in the corners! It tops out at about 120, stock.
I rode a CRB 60F4. Had to sell it last Spring to pay off some debt. very sad day.


10 sec. car...would be nice....


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> The real Nissan car is the skyline... 350Z is pure beauty, no beast...
> 
> What I hate are these white trash faggots blairing their butt rock heavy metal likes it's 1988... sporting the Camaro Z28 with the ugliest wheels and the loudest possible exhausts they can get with the back end raised up like they just came from the drag strip...



350 is a rippoff of the Audi TT and the Bug, beauty? It looks like "ok." Its overweight, it is the anti-thesis of what a sports car is supposed to be, the Z died years ago, the 350Z is a Z by title alone, one which it doesn't deserve.

I listen to metal, not all that loud, I had a 50Wx4 stereo in my car, I never spent money on bling blingy rap stereos with multi-thousand watt crap, nor did I spend money on overweight ugly wheels either.

As for my exaust, I pegged the db meter at the dyno with a 125db rating, but on the street even with open exaust the ricers cars are louder than mine and I'm not making that up. Why? Becuase they use mufflers with flared out bugel tips which amplify the sound, pathetic.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> The real Nissan car is the skyline... 350Z is pure beauty, no beast...


2 fast 2 furious..was a silly movie to begin with..but to see what's his name look in teh back of some used car lot and see a 'dusty, neglected' skyline like that???
please.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> the SV650 is great off the line and awesome in the corners! It tops out at about 120, stock.
> I rode a CRB 60F4. Had to sell it last Spring to pay off some debt. very sad day.



I think I would like to have a Vtwin but something with more balls than an SV would be nice, even though I guess its a great torquey bike. 120 by gearing or is that really all it can do no matter how its geared? I know it scores 60-65 RWHP which today isn't alot for a bike.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I got the Infiniti G35.



I LOVE that car TP!  


If we could spend $40K I'd get an Audi TT.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 350 is a rippoff of the Audi TT and the Bug, beauty? It looks like "ok." Its overweight, it is the anti-thesis of what a sports car is supposed to be, the Z died years ago, the 350Z is a Z by title alone, one which it doesn't deserve.
> 
> I listen to metal, not all that loud, I had a 50Wx4 stereo in my car, I never spent money on bling blingy rap stereos with multi-thousand watt crap, nor did I spend money on overweight ugly wheels either.
> ...



you heard the latest rage (or was) in Claifornia? TO weld peices of metal into a car's pipe so it whistles / wails? It's loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

I would buy a Yukon with a sunroof and leather!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh brother, thats a Bub Rubb mod aka a ghetto mod, not really a raging street item. Those car whistles were a gag for decades, you could buy that at Disneyland or any 'magic/gag' shop.

Someone made a video with Bub Rubb, showing him in all his goofy pot-headed glory.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

heh heh...you seen that too? I thought it was pretty funny..


http://lisupras.com/wooo.html


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2004)

I am well known in certain car-nerd circles, I've seen just about everything yep.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, I donated 15.00 .  I figured with all the information I have picked up here,  it was a worthy cause. 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so...you paid the 5bux?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Yeah, I donated 15.00 .  I figured with all the information I have picked up here,  it was a worthy cause.



It was about time...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2004)

69 1/2 dodge super , 440 6 pack, 4 speed.  I could drive it fro sevral summers and sell it and get my money back and some.

http://mapleleafmopars.homestead.com/t5sixpackbee.html


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Wanna sell it to me for the 3,969.30 you paid for it?


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya.  It feels good to donate to a good cause 



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> It was about time...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Kuso.... very nice choice 

*Now, my style *

May not be 35k but id stretch to get it 

454 Model T (open top)

Aussie style
http://www.the-rumbler.com/sydney2k3/blackfj.jpg

or


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is my 68 Camaro....Had it since I was like 18 years old.
I wish it was an original 69 Z28 convertable... then it would be worth over 35 grand .   

When I picked mine up it was completely original, 100 percent stock.   I pulled the 327 engine and dropped in a stroker 385 cu in
motor,  10.5 : 1 Compression, 480 lift 289 duration cam...  

Now with the help of a buddy,  I will be yanking the stroker and putting in a 500 horsepower big block factory chevy crated motor.  The motor is equipped with aluminum block and heads.  We will then be yanking the cam and fine tuning it a bit and adding nitrous.  We are hoping to racing it in Sacramento soon and having it ready for Hot August Nights in Reno


----------



## Mudge (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a 69 Firebird 400/400 (400 BOP block with TH400), until I blew it up. I loved that car, I had Hedman long tube headers on it (forget the spelling), oil filter relocation (neccessary because of the headers), full dual 3" exaust and dual chamber flow-bee mufflers (I didnt know any better at the time). It was loud as HELL and I loved it, just wish I had a lumpy cam to go with it, but I didn't know diddly about cars and with the auto it would have caused me problems I'm sure.

What I'd really like is a 68 Camaro though, or if need be a 67. No big blocks for me, a nice 500-550 horse NA small block (FI) with a T56 would be spanktacular, I dont need anything uber exciting. If I went big block, I wouldn't go for anything less than 700 HP with a nice lopey cam, solid roller would be awesome but I dont know if I'd put up with it in terms of maintenance/cost.


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah I am running headman headers as well with 3 inch 2 chamber Flow Master exhaust.  The sound rattles windows.  I'm running MSD electronic ignition with an Accel Super Coil, Edelbrock Torqer manifold with holley 650 double pump. Heck I had the car sitting for a year once, and after recharging the battery it started on the first rotation of the starter...  The ignition system is killer...  

I've run many small blocks, and nothing has come close to the big block motors I have run across.   This one I guarantee will produce much higher than 500 horsepower..  I was just saying that the crated chevy motor from the factory is released with 500 horsepower...    As far as maintainance cost,  that all goes along with racing, you can't get away from that I'm affraid.


----------



## Michael D (Feb 13, 2004)

I will have to chime in for Mudge.  That 411 was at the wheels in a 94 Z28.  That was with a stock shortblock and stock ported heads and custom cam.  No nitrous.  I offered to buy them off of him but he had already sold them

I can't decide what to do.  I could make a list of cars that I would not buy and that would be easier.

Not the WRX STI, or the EVO, or the 350Z, or the S2000.  The Skylines are nice but too heavy.  Even with all wheel drive, it takes alot of hp to get it moving.  I am all about bang for the buck.  I love my Camaro and it could be nasty if I dump that much money in it but if I had to buy a car and use the rest for mods it would have to be a 97 and up Vette for around 20-25k dollars.  Do a head a cam package, toughen up the bottom end and spray a fat wad of gas to it.  Can you say 9s.  (If the drivetrain would handle it.  Yeah right says the IRS)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

sounds like my buddy is about to get into a '92 vette..that has hardlry any miles on it...for C H E A P...bastard......


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> 35K really isn't that much, maybe some of you guys are just starting out or are still in college??  Once you are woking for awhile, it will be easy to get what you want, though I wouldn't spend more than I was comfortable with.
> Lex GS 430 once the current car hits 100K miles.


For most people to afford a 35K car their income should be at least 65K to 70K per year.  The avg income is around 35-40K per year, so 35K for a car is more than most people can afford.   If I did have 35K I would either by an Acura TL or Infinity G35.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sounds like my buddy is about to get into a '92 vette..that has hardlry any miles on it...for C H E A P...bastard......



First year of the LT1 Vette, I haven't looked in awhile but a low price should be around 9k.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2004)

I want a 4 door lariat F150 4 x 4 Ford Truck with leather with posi rear end and fully loaded


----------

